# Rig report 8/7



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

With a weather window too good to pass up we made the decision to run south to the Horn Mountain around noon on Saturday. The first 45 miles the seas were a little steeper than predicted but manageable. The first sign of life was near the Marlin when we saw a bunch of birds working so we threw out a couple of trolling lines and quickly caught a football blackfin. With the dirty water and a few miles to go we decided to leave them biting and keep going south. Once we got to the Horn Mountain we were disappointed to see that the water was still dirty with clumps of Mississippi weeds floating around. Three boats were already there with two of them chucking and one jigging so we started jigging up current to the nw of the rig. After about 15 minutes of not marking or catching anything I was trying to figure out the best game plan based on the conditions when one of my buddies asked "what was that?". I looked over to see a 120-130 class yellowfin come out of the water chasing bait so we quickly changed gears to trolling mode and put out a cedar plug and my old faithful Mexican flag tuna feather. We worked the area for about 5 minutes when the tuna gods smiled on us and the feather got crushed. A quick 15 minute fight and she was in the boat to some high fives and pictures - not as big as the fish I originally saw but still a quality tuna. After that everything went quiet again so we continued to work the area trolling and jigging until sunset when the armada showed up, there must have been 20-30 boats out there so we decided to work our way back north through the night. We caught a couple of blackin at the Marlin and hooked some really nice fish at the Petronius only to lose them to the sharks so we ran to some shallower water to fish while we waited for sunrise. Overall a fantastic trip but I will try to make the trip during the week next time to avoid the crowds.


----------



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice report and nice YFT...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FRIGGIN NICE YFT!!!!!! I can't wait to make that run in the new Fat Jax!! Whow far SW is Horn Mountain from the Ram Powell or Marlin rigs?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> FRIGGIN NICE YFT!!!!!! I can't wait to make that run in the new Fat Jax!! Whow far SW is Horn Mountain from the Ram Powell or Marlin rigs?


It is about 18 miles if I remember correctly. If anyone is wondering what the yf are eating her stomach was packed with a ton of finger sized squid and a large herring.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> FRIGGIN NICE YFT!!!!!! I can't wait to make that run in the new Fat Jax!! Whow far SW is Horn Mountain from the Ram Powell or Marlin rigs?


Mark
horn mountain is roughly 110 nm from island cove per some of my notes of evelyn gale trips.. 

Give me a shout if ya have room... plus i do not take up much space ....would love to try a marlin , ram , horn run ... 

rich


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> Mark
> horn mountain is roughly 110 nm from island cove per some of my notes of evelyn gale trips..
> 
> Give me a shout if ya have room... plus i do not take up much space ....would love to try a marlin , ram , horn run ...
> ...


Wayne, You're on!!


----------



## Offcoarse (Feb 5, 2021)

How many do we have room for if Wayne doesn't take up much space I'd like to go


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry Jim...
Mark ...
summers...
gettin older every day...

rich


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice yellow fin and nice job Double D.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great catch on the YF! We were part of the fleet out there with you.


----------



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Great catch on the YF! We were part of the fleet out there with you.


How did you guys do?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

NautiCat said:


> How did you guys do?


 a bunch of black fin. I posted our stuff last night in the “other” rig report


----------

